# breastfeeding and endometriosis



## mom2mich (Dec 2, 2006)

Does anyone know if nursing (one's hormones while nursing) might have any effects on endometriosis? I am hoping it helps clear it up. Am I dreaming? I had suspected endo when ttc dd. Dd is almost 2 and no period yet because I am still nursing.


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

For me I can tell you that it didn't clear anything up but it did help with the symptoms when my son was nursing. Just one week after he slowed down almost to a stop my symptoms (that I haven't had in 4 years) returned. It had to have something to do with the change in my hormones.


----------



## lulu1213 (Jan 22, 2007)

i was told by an obgyn that nursing a baby as long as possible is a good way to keep the endo in a holding pattern.


----------



## LucyJaynesmom (Sep 18, 2006)

Endo is basically uterine lining that has floated out the fallopian tube and not down through the cervix. (At least, that's one of the theories) So basically, when you have a period, that lining that's floating around freely in your abdomen bleeds too and it hurts. Your body sees the free floating blood, tries to fight it off, and builds scar tissue around it. This process keeps repeating month after month, thus the endo keeps getting worse. Anyway, bf staves off your cycle, thus the endo doesn't progress. So no, it doesn't "clear it up", I think you'd basically have to a laproscopy for that, but it does keep it from getting worse.

HTH


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

I think it helps to relieve my symptoms but I don't have any science to back that up. Regardless you get all the other benefits of breastfeeding for you and your child. I had to have three hysteroscopies to remove the endo tissue once my periods returned, they were very heavy and making me anemic.


----------

